# Ever hear of an Outer skirt steak



## TheCook (Jun 8, 2007)

I finally managed to get ahold of a fajita recipe from a restaurant that serves the best fajitas i've ever had.  The recipe calls for OUTER skirt steak.  INNER skirt steak is what you typically see sold in grocery stores.  Have y'all ever seen OUTER skirt steak in stores, and have you ever cooked with it?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 8, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> I finally managed to get ahold of a fajita recipe from a restaurant that serves the best fajitas i've ever had.  The recipe calls for OUTER skirt steak.  INNER skirt steak is what you typically see sold in grocery stores.  Have y'all ever seen OUTER skirt steak in stores, and have you ever cooked with it?



I have heard of it & seen it beef charts, I don't know if you could tell the differece by lookin at it though. Please share your recipe!!! I have a very good one too That is posted Here somewhere Ill find it & post a link

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=8357&highlight=

& heres a link to the cut
http://www.beeffoodservice.com/Cuts/Info.aspx?code=18


----------



## TheCook (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey JB,

Here it is.  I havent tried it yet and amounts of ingredients werent exact when I got this recipe.  There doesnt seem to be any secret ingredient, but Im told that the cut of meat and the tenderizing is what makes the difference.  Buddy of mine who emailed the recipe tried it and he says its just like the restaurant.  Here it is:

Outer skirt steak cut into long strips, no more than 6 inches long.  Run them through a meat tenderizer like this one, don’t over-do it, http://www.cutleryandmore.com/details.asp?SKU=8923 .  Put them in a zip lock bag along with the following….



Fresh lime juice, not key limes, you aren’t making pie you fool…

Olive oil, no extra virgins are needed

Garlic Salt, use a good amount of it.

Black pepper, just use the cheap store bought stuff

Little bit of sea salt

Garlic Powder, not too much



Just leave those things in there overnight.  The fajitas will break down like Jimmy Swaggart on national TV.  MUCHO IMPORTANTE.  Grill them on incredibly high heat and make sure you have something holding them in place.  If you don’t, they will shrink up which isn’t what you want.  You want them to keep the same length and thickness.  If you are really gung ho, and since they don’t take much time to cook, take 2 sets of tongs to the grill and keep the fajitas pulled out tight until they are done cooking.  Don’t let them spend too much time on one side, keep turning them, you don’t want grill marks.

 Let them sit for a minute, put a small cast iron skillet on the side burner of your stove and get it hot, real hot.  Put some butter in that and dice up a jalapeno or Serrano chile and some poblano chiles, then put in the fajita meat that is cut up.  Mix them all up and make sure there is plenty of butter on it.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Nick that looks pretty good. We have a few mexican joints here run by real mexicans & 1 has a market their marinade uses vinegar too
I played around with bromelain & papain powder (what some oriental places use for tenderizing meat). It works real fast like 4 hours. I found that skirt from Target is trimmed of more fat than wally worlds, & its more tender when cooked with no tenderization. I like to use a meat hammer to tenderize....


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 8, 2007)

Well being a real Mexican aint no claim to fame on Fajitas. Them was invented by some yup in Dallas back in the 60's.    Now did real Mexicans eat marinted meat rolled up into flour taurpolian prior to that time? Yep...they sure did...but they didnt call em Fajitas.  Paraphrasing in Spanish here for a miniute they called it...a sandiwch I think. Real Mexicans aint allowed to eat Wonder Bread..it some kind of religious deal I think...so they make their sandwiches out of taurpolians. Simple huh? Now why would their sandwich taste mo betta than ours is the question figgering we both using the same kinda bread. 

bigwheel


----------



## zilla (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep, It good stuff. The outside skirt is hard to come by because it's sold under contract to restaurants.  My butcher will not sell it to his regular customers because it would violate his contract.  I have had some and it's great stuff. It's thicker than the inside skirt and is easier to get good results with cuz you can cook it a bit longer and not get over done. It can be had but it can be a lot of trouble to find it.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 9, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> I finally managed to get ahold of a fajita recipe from a restaurant that serves the best fajitas i've ever had.  The recipe calls for OUTER skirt steak.  INNER skirt steak is what you typically see sold in grocery stores.  Have y'all ever seen OUTER skirt steak in stores, and have you ever cooked with it?


I like to buy the inner skirts which are narrower and less fat. They are very very tender too.. The outers suck unless marinaded for days... :x 
Hint...Always cut Fajitas longways.....
Here's before and after skirt steaks,,pics from web,, not mine..



before



after


----------

